# Ipamorelin or GHRP2?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Would I notice a difference in results between the two?

I'm cutting and would also supplement in GH 15 mins post jab, 2-3x a day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

They are both GHRP's GHRP-2 is more effective giving a slightly higher pulse but can effect cortisol/progesterone IPAM is the same strength as GHRP-6 but is not sloppy meaning there is no raise in cortisol or progesterone, I find IPAM better for sleep so use it before bed.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

In the real world mate, would I actually notice any difference? Thats the main thing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> In the real world mate, would I actually notice any difference? Thats the main thing


Well GHRP 2 as said above gives a bigger release so yes........


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, cheers Paul.. Will continue using GHRP2 and something like CJC1295 w/o DAC, unless you could recommend one that will release extra growth, over the CJC?


----------

